# Ryobi 725R Fuel line size



## rstraley (Jul 23, 2009)

I have figured out the way to install fuel lines from other posts here,
but I have not seen anything about fuel line size.

ID = 1/8"
OD= ???????

Can someone help on OD diameter??

It has to be right to seal on tank opening.

Thanks,
Ron Straley


----------



## JimB6267 (May 1, 2009)

Hi Ron,

I just had this experience. What worked for me was taking a piece of the old fuel line to an outdoor power sales and service distributor to match it. Mine turned out to be 3/32" ID (most popular I was told) and the OD matched but I do not know the dimension. The distributor had a bulk reel and cut off what I asked for.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

The size I use on this model trimmer is a 3/16" O.D - 3/32" I.D.


----------



## rstraley (Jul 23, 2009)

Thank you both for quick responses.
Just what I needed.

Thanks,
Ron Straley


----------



## rstraley (Jul 23, 2009)

Just an update on RYOBI 725R fuel lines.

After buying 3/32" fuel line, it is too big for the fittings on this model. Needs 1/8" fuel lines. For both priming bulb and carb fittings.

Thanks,
Ron Straley


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Most Ryobi 725 Weed Trimmers I have ever replaced line on I have used the 3/32 line.

The fuel line part number does spec an ID of 1/8 but does not list the OD on this model. All the 1/8 line I can find shows an OD of 1/4".


----------



## rstraley (Jul 23, 2009)

Hello,

I made a mistake on fuel line size.

It is 3/32" ID.

The line I bought at Lowes is packaged as 3/32" ID X 3/16" OD.

I got out my calipers as the line was way to big, and actual size of line from Lowes is 5/32" ID.

We tried several packages while there and all were mismarked.

Thanks,
Ron Straley


----------



## dh514 (May 31, 2021)

rstraley said:


> Just an update on RYOBI 725R fuel lines.
> 
> After buying 3/32" fuel line, it is too big for the fittings on this model. Needs 1/8" fuel lines. For both priming bulb and carb fittings.
> 
> ...


If 3/32" was too big then 1/8 (4/32") should be even bigger?


----------

